# Soil Bearing Shape Factors



## mszekely (Oct 17, 2010)

What are you guys using for shape factors ? The multipliers in the CERM (section 36-5) are different than what the Exam Cafe Solutions are showing. Exam cafe is using formulas that the CERM doesn't have. Do you think shape factors will be given on any exam problems? (I'm referring to morning problems) thanks


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 18, 2010)

I asked a similar question, bearing factors are tricky as there are multiple tables from various people. I believe they would have to state what table to use (Terzaghi or other) to determine which case to use. If nothing is given, I would stick with Terzaghi.....but I might end up doing one with Terzaghi and one with the FE Reference book general bearing factors.......can someone shine some guidance  Geo guys?


----------

